# Baby ball python advice needed



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

I've got a 4 month old ball python, who I got at the beginning of December. He's eating like a champ, seems happy and healthy. The problem is that I've been unable to handle him since I got him.
In true ball python style, he always stays in the hollow cork log in his viv, only venturing out during the night (I have a security camera, as otherwise I'd never see him lol).
I'd like to move him out of the log, into one of the other small hides, so as I am able to take him out and get him used to being handled. Has anyone any ideas on how I can go about this without stressing/scaring him? Pics are of aforementioned log. Any advice would be gratefully.appreciated 🐍✌


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Put some branches in the viv/rub .. they like to climb in the evenings .. especially if the light is dim /low .

If they are kept in a brightly lit room they will only appear after all the lights have gone out at bedtime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

He has a branch in his viv, rarely bothers with it tho, tends just to stay in the log, rarely comes fully out of it


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Add more cover so he feels more secure. It sounds counterintuitive but the more hides you give them the more you will see them as the safer they feel. Always within easy reach of a hiding place. Lots of random shaped bits of cork bark work well.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Why do you need to handle him. If you wanted a pet that you could take out on a daily basis and let it sit on your lap whilst watching TV then get a hamster. 

Snakes may be captive bred but they are not domesticated, so every time you put the key in the lock or the snake detects the movement of the glass it will tense up, and will either be ready to take flight and try and get somewhere it feels safe, or fight and stand its ground, and can get stressed on every occasion. The snake gets vey little or no enjoyment from being picked up and handled. Granted eventually the reaction will be less noticeable with regular interaction, and some species of snake seem more inquisitive than Royals and may approach your hands, but the whole process of being grabbed, especially from above is not something the snake enjoys, more tolerates.


----------



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> Add more cover so he feels more secure. It sounds counterintuitive but the more hides you give them the more you will see them as the safer they feel. Always within easy reach of a hiding place. Lots of random shaped bits of cork bark work well.


Ok,thanks, he has quite a lot of stuff in there already, but I reckon I could maybe squeeze more in


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

LiasisUK said:


> Add more cover so he feels more secure. It sounds counterintuitive but the more hides you give them the more you will see them as the safer they feel. Always within easy reach of a hiding place. Lots of random shaped bits of cork bark work well.


This ^

One branch won’t give any security..

I’d put quite a few branches , interwoven plus fake foliage and even pieces of bark from the local woods/park …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Jojo420 said:


> Ok,thanks, he has quite a lot of stuff in there already, but I reckon I could maybe squeeze more in


The more the merrier really .. it makes it harder to clean but it’s worth it when the snake is happier and more active in the evenings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

Zincubus said:


> This ^
> 
> One branch won’t give any security..
> 
> ...


 I take it this isn't enough cover then?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Can always be more  Remember that hatchling snakes like hiding spots where their back touches the underside of it, hence why they like tubes. 

Also, what are the temperatures in the enclosure?


----------



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> Can always be more  Remember that hatchling snakes like hiding spots where their back touches the underside of it, hence why they like tubes.
> 
> Also, what are the temperatures in the enclosure?


Ah, okidoki, I'll get more stuff for him then. Temp is 31c warm side during the day, 28c at night. Humidity is 75/80%


----------

